# new female betta trouble respond ASAP



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my new female betta i got at my LFS is having trouble. I just added her to my 10 gallon community tank with 1 molly, 1 platy, 2 gold skirt tetras, and 7 ghost shrimp. At first she was swimming around and playing with the shrimp but now she won't leave the heater she stays between it and the wall. She won't eat or move. This is my first betta ever and i don't want her to have any trouble. I'm relitivly new to fish and need help. Is this behavior caused by stress. I didn't float her i just poured the bag into a bowl and netted her out and into the tank like i do with all my fish. I need to know if i should return her or give her time. The LFS was keep the females in a community tank so she used to alot of fish so i don't know why this is happening PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

It may be simply the stress of a new environment without being acclimated, but bettas require specific water parameters, including a warm water temp (which could be why she is hovering around the heater). What are your tank stats? You also might want to examine her closely for signs of disease. LFS fish are notorious for being sickly and diseased.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

you should have seperate the fish for 2 weeks instead of pour the fish right in the tank. i learn my lesson 5 years ago when i brought a fish from lfs and the wipe out the whole tank's fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

she died last night . I found her wrapped around the filter but i don't think that was her cause of death. All i can tell is that her eyes are glazed over and i know she was strong enough to avoid the filter. My parents won't let me return her though so were just getting a new one. I think i was stress


----------



## Prez (Jan 25, 2005)

Before you go out and get another one....why don't you post your tank parameters!

What readings do you have?  pH? nItrate? nitrIte?  temp.? Ammonia? It could have been something other than stress.  Allow us to help you so you don't start another topic with another betta stating "Second betta, need help ASAP" ....LOL :lol: .


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well, just putting her into the tank without floating the bag so as to adjust the temp and chemistry wasn't so good.maybe the fish was shocked.
mouse


----------

